# I Believe I need To Upgrade My Suspension... Any Opinions From The GTO Gurus? Thanks!



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

So here is my issue... While having a passenger in the backseat of my car and flooring (driving aggressively), my rear tire will rub on the fender. I would assume this is due to the "flawed" stock GTO Suspension? I guess that would be my first question. 

My second question is what would be the best back for the buck suspension I should get that would eliminate the issue? Also has anyone installed the CXRacing Coilover Suspension Kit 32 Damper? Would this be a viable option? 

I am in no way a professional on this topic and know there are some very educated and knowledgeable individuals on this site so any information or advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Your issue isn't the suspension per se. A suspension should be able to compress to the bump stops without rubbing if there's nothing wrong with it and the car has the proper sized wheels and proper wheel size and offset. 

What wheels and tire size are you running?


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Your issue isn't the suspension per se. A suspension should be able to compress to the bump stops without rubbing if there's nothing wrong with it and the car has the proper sized wheels and proper wheel size and offset.
> 
> What wheels and tire size are you running?


18's the tires are 275 35 Nitto 555s (the fenders have been professionally rolled). I had an 06 GTO before this one with the exact same wheel setup and didn't have this problem. That car had pedders springs I believe, also subframe connetors.


----------

